# Mulholland rider crash update



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

LA times says here: Deputy was texting before he hit, killed cycling Napster executive - LA Times


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DA - No charges will be filed against the deputy. 

In death of cyclist Milton Olin in Calabasas, no charges against typing deputy


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

this has been beat to death over in the Politics forum, but needless to say the decision sucks...


----------

